# au croisement des préoccupations



## Tellure

Salve a tutti!

Domanda facile facile (almeno così mi sembra).

Ho sentito questa espressione in televisione e ho pensato che si potesse tradurre con "al centro delle preoccupazioni...", come, ad esempio, nel seguente contesto:


> Les objectifs devraient répondre ici à une double exigence, celle de la garantie de leur préservation dans leur dimension écologique, patrimoniale et paysagère, mais aussi pour certains d’entre eux, permettre d’accompagner ou maîtriser leur ouverture au public. Il est très regrettable que le PADD n’aborde absolument pas le thème de la préservation de ces nouveaux types d’espaces naturels.
> 
> Ensuite *au croisement des préoccupations* économiques et environnementales, la pérennisation des activités agricoles est liée au renforcement de la protection de ces espaces et à la définition
> notamment de ceux qui sont soumis à la pression urbaine et à la déprise agricole.


Fonte: rhone-alpes.equipement.gouv.fr

Qualcuno gentilmente conferma, smentisce??

Grazie mille in anticipo, 
R.


----------



## matoupaschat

Ciao Tellure,

Significa letteralmente "al punto d'incrocio tra le preoccupazioni economiche e quelle ambientali", quindi la tua proposta mi sembra validissima.


----------



## Aithria

Buon giorno a tutti .

A me sembra che croisement esprima l'idea di una molteplicità di moti che finiscono per convergere ...

Dunque, più che di *centro * ( che a mio parere vede un punto equidistante da tanti altri punti fermi nello spazio), io forse parlere di _*confluenza *_:

*nel confluire delle preoccupazioni economiche ed ambientali*, poi, ...


----------



## matoupaschat

Io invece lo intendo come quella piccolissima area che hanno in comune economia e ambientalismo. Scusate il pessimismo, ma se una qualsiasi convergenza c'è tra queste due discipline, si può essere sicuri che, nella realtà dei fatti, la divergenza segue subito . 
Croisement (cfr.CNRTL): _P. méton._État de choses qui se croisent, tout ou partie. _Le croisement de leur paletot_ (Goncourt, _Journal,_ 1871, p. 775).− _En partic. _Point d'intersection de deux voies. _Croisement de chemins(s), de route(s), de rues()._​Ammetto comunque molto volontieri che la soluzione proposta da te, Aithria, è assai più attraente .


----------



## Tellure

Grazie mille ad entrambi! 

"Nel confluire..." mi sembra davvero la soluzione ad hoc! 

Grazie ancora e buona domenica,
R.


----------

